# Silly question-how much does our breasts weigh?



## evergreenmom (Oct 18, 2004)

I am trying to lose my baby fat and I know our boobs have to be heavier right? It has to be some of my extra weight right? Please tell me yes! I know we all have different sizes but I think I am wearing a double E bra?

Lisa


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

well I'm DD and I am adding 10lbs to my pre preg weight for breastfeeding


----------



## evergreenmom (Oct 18, 2004)

So you would think about 10 lbs then? That makes me feel a little better. I gained SO much with this past pg and I did lose 40 lbs so far but I still need to lose another 20 lbs. I have no energy for much exercising as I nurse 2 or 3 times in the night still but I am trying to eat better.

Lisa


----------



## sewmom (Oct 5, 2003)

I've been dieting and breast weight is something that I've wondered about too. Our boobs definitely get heavier after pregnancy but how much more depends on what size we were before too. If your band size is about a 38-40 then 10 pounds total sounds realistic, Lisa.

Here's an interesting article I found: http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/pages/...n_page_id=1879 But I think just resting a boob on your bathroom scale like my friend did is the easiest way to figure out how much weight you're carrying up top.


----------



## elizaMM (Nov 10, 2007)

A pint's a pound the world around.

So if you can guesstimate how much volume your breasts have changed in cups (2 cups = 1 pint) you can guesstimate how much they weigh. Milk of course would weigh about the same as water, but (glandular) tissue should too. You know how they say our bodies are 95% (or whatever) water, well then the tissue growth for milk production probably is too. That's what I figger anywho...


----------

